# Newbie from Edmonton area



## Tsibs (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey guys, just found this forum, wish i would have found it sooner. 

I'm a motorcycle mechanic by trade and a hobby machinist/ welder. I currently work in a small engine machine shop. The day to day grind is mostly tear down and rebuilding of all types of powersports engines but we also have a fairly well set up machine shop with Haas CNC mills and lathes as well as a variety of manual machines. We bore cylinders, repair heads, build race engines, tig weld lots of cast aluminum and build our own billet parts. 

I'm always expanding my home shop. Currently set up mostly for working on motorcycles, but i'm always hunting on kijiji for deals on machining equipment. I  currently have a 9x48 Hurco mill. MIG and TIGwelder and a small band saw. I'm trying to find a good used 14x40ish lathe as we speak. 

Looking forward to getting to know some fellow hobby machinist.


----------



## Alexander (Sep 20, 2016)

I bet that hurco mill is amazing. I made some oil and gass drill bits on a CNC Hurco. It wasn't fancy but it was really good.


----------



## Tsibs (Sep 20, 2016)

Alexander said:


> I bet that hurco mill is amazing. I made some oil and gass drill bits on a CNC Hurco. It wasn't fancy but it was really good.


The variable speed head is a little noisy but other than that its a fairly tight machine for being 34 years oil haha.


----------



## John Conroy (Sep 20, 2016)

Welcome Tsibs. I'm in the Edmonton area also. Last year I bought a 1986 vintage Taiwanese Ferro mill. I had to rebuild some of it but I have not had the head apart yet. It's getting a little noisy as well but I'm putting it off until winter. I'm an Automotive Tech by trade and my home shop just supports my bike hobby. Please post some pics of your Hurco.








I surfed Kijiji for a couple of years and finally found my 14 X 40 lathe, also made in Taiwan. It's been a great machine.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 20, 2016)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Tsibs (Sep 20, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thanks


----------



## Tsibs (Sep 20, 2016)

John Conroy said:


> Welcome Tsibs. I'm in the Edmonton area also. Last year I bought a 1986 vintage Taiwanese Ferro mill. I had to rebuild some of it but I have not had the head apart yet. It's getting a little noisy as well but I'm putting it off until winter. I'm an Automotive Tech by trade and my home shop just supports my bike hobby. Please post some pics of your Hurco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking machine John! Here's the Hurco.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 21, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

I also have similar variable speed control in the mill head - mine is Cantek 3VM - it is almost new but makes lots of noise on low gear when at top speed. Its 40 taper through. I also have similar dividing head from KT machine which I also own - its like 60 years old. 

There are lots of deals on used lathes on kijiji now - LOTS. plenty of 14x40 or bigger stuff. Some really big. Some for very good price - scrap metal price. This was not the case when I got my tiny 12x24 lathe - wish I got some used western iron.

BTW you guys are so lucky to have so much space in your workshops - I can barely move in mine.


----------

